# Latex: Zahlenwerte pixelgenau auf einer Grafik pos.



## Joerg66 (8. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Grafik, auf der an vielen verschiedenen Punkten Zahlenwerte angetragen werden müssen. Die Zahlen kommen aus Excel. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Tabelle in csv zu speichern und dann mit csvsimple z.B. Zeilenweise in Latex zu importieren.
Doch wie bekomme ich die Ausgabe der Werte dann genau an eine Stelle Positioniert, manchmal neben der Grafik, manchmal aber auch darüber.
Ein Tip wäre da echt super 
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruß Jörg


----------



## ComFreek (8. März 2015)

Hallo Jörg,

vielleicht hilft dir die picture-Umgebung, v. a. der Befehl \put.
Ansonsten könntest du auch mittels Tikz ein Bild importieren und dort mittels Nodes Text genau positionieren.

Woher bekommst du die Positionen der Texte bzw. Zahlen in deinem Fall?


----------



## Joerg66 (8. März 2015)

Die Grafik ist eine Art Skizze von einem Werkstück. An diesem Werkstück sind Positionsnummern. Die Nummern finden sich in der Tabelle wieder, worin dann Massabweichungen stehenstehen. Jetzt sollen die Masse anstelle der Positionsnummern stehen.
Deinen Vorschlag schau ich mir morgen an, vielen Dank dafür


----------

